# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Una nueva forma de adelantar sin invadir el carril contrario

## F. Lázaro

Para evitar accidentes de tráfico, unos científicos han propuesto un nuevo método para poder adelantar al vehículo que va delante nuestra sin tener que invadir el carril contrario y así reducir accidentes...

Ya se están realizando las primeras pruebas de este nuevo método de adelantamiento. Así es como se efectúa el nuevo adelantamiento sin tener que invadir el carril contrario, como muestra el enlace de abajo...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzFgGcfgjZ0

Un adelantamiento limpio y sin riesgo... :Smile:  :Wink:  Esperemos pues, verlo pronto en nuestras carreteras  :Cool:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

Vamos, lo que siempre decía mi abuelo:

-Pasa por encima!!!!

----------


## embalses al 100%

Jajajajaja. Que arte. Lo malo seria que habria que poner "zonas de adelantamiento aereo". Seria una zona con varias rampas por las que los coches que quisieran adelantar pudieran hacer lo que ha hecho ese.

----------


## Luján

> Jajajajaja. Que arte. Lo malo seria que habria que poner "zonas de adelantamiento aereo". Seria una zona con varias rampas por las que los coches que quisieran adelantar pudieran hacer lo que ha hecho ese.


No hombre, si los coches ya van viniendo de serie con "Turbo boost"

 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> No hombre, si los coches ya van viniendo de serie con "Turbo boost"



Jajajajaja. Ah! Entonces es una aplicación de ahora en adelante, para que las casas empiecen a fabricarlos así.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: . Ya me gustaria ver a mí una C-15 haciendo eso  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Iniciado por embalses al 100%
> 
> 
> Jajajajaja. Que arte. Lo malo seria que habria que poner "zonas de adelantamiento aereo". Seria una zona con varias rampas por las que los coches que quisieran adelantar pudieran hacer lo que ha hecho ese.
> 
> 
> No hombre, si los coches ya van viniendo de serie con "Turbo boost"



Jajajajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Yo ya lo he integrado en mi Kia:
http://img.motorpasion.com/2008/07/k...urbo_boost.jpg

 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Ya me gustaria ver a mí una C-15 haciendo eso   .


Pues sí que tenía que ser interesante verlo, sobre todo, cuando lleves el maletero lleno de cacharros y de herramientas... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Pues sí que tenía que ser interesante verlo, sobre todo, cuando lleves el maletero lleno de cacharros y de herramientas...



No, mejor llevo una caja de clavos y una ventana abierta  :Big Grin: .

----------


## ben-amar

> No, mejor llevo una caja de clavos y una ventana abierta .


¡No te fias del aterrizaje?  :EEK!: ¿a que autoescuela fuiste? :Confused:   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> ¡No te fias del aterrizaje? ¿*a que autoescuela fuiste*?


No tengo carnet, ni siquiera coche :Embarrassment: .

----------


## F. Lázaro

Me hubiera gustado ver la cara del piloto del coche verde cuando haya visto el coche por encima... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

Y a mi, y a mi.

----------


## nando

Yo creo que con los pasos de cebra elevados que mas que elevados parecen rampas de despegue y las velocidades que llevan algunos se puede dar algún adelantamiento aereo de esos  :Big Grin:   :EEK!:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Yo creo que con los pasos de cebra elevados que mas que elevados parecen rampas de despegue y las velocidades que llevan algunos se puede dar algún adelantamiento aereo de esos


Jajajajaja pues sí  :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Yo creo que con los pasos de cebra elevados que mas que elevados parecen rampas de despegue y las velocidades que llevan algunos se puede dar algún adelantamiento aereo de esos



En un poligono aquí en Sevilla pusieron unos que no eran rampas, era como si hubieran puesto un bordillo en medio de la calle.

----------


## Luján

Afortunadamente los pasos elevados ahora están regularizados: x elevación en y metros (tal pendiente), z metros de paso de cebra y tal pendiente en la bajada (la misma que en la subida).

Otra cosa es que los municipios hagan caso de esa normativa

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Afortunadamente los pasos elevados ahora están regularizados: x elevación en y metros (tal pendiente), z metros de paso de cebra y tal pendiente en la bajada (la misma que en la subida).
> 
> Otra cosa es que los municipios hagan caso de esa normativa


Aquí en mi pueblo, pusieron unos al principio, tipo como las bandas negras y amarillas homologadas, pero a lo bestia y con hormigón, sin exagerarte, tendrían más de una cuarta de altura  :Mad: 

Pegaba cada bote el coche que te pegabas con la cabeza en el techo... al poco tiempo los tuvieron que quitar porque la cantidad de faldones y bajos de coches dañados era bestial...

Después pusieron los pasos elevados de acerados, pero vamos, ahí a la buena de dios, ni medidas ni leches, ni señalización diferenciadora del salto ni leches... :Embarrassment: , y estos aunque son un poco más bajos... como no los pases con el coche que casi se cala, pegas cada bote que el que vaya adormilado no te preocupes que no se duerme... :Cool:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Afortunadamente los pasos elevados ahora están regularizados: x elevación en y metros (tal pendiente), z metros de paso de cebra y tal pendiente en la bajada (la misma que en la subida).
> 
> Otra cosa es que los municipios hagan caso de esa normativa



En Andalucia todos y cada uno de los pasos elevados son ileales, es decir, no cumplen la normativa.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Aquí en mi pueblo, pusieron unos al principio, tipo como las bandas negras y amarillas homologadas, pero a lo bestia y con hormigón, sin exagerarte, tendrían más de una cuarta de altura 
> 
> Pegaba cada bote el coche que te pegabas con la cabeza en el techo... al poco tiempo los tuvieron que quitar porque la cantidad de faldones y bajos de coches dañados era bestial...
> 
> Después pusieron los pasos elevados de acerados, pero vamos, ahí a la buena de dios, ni medidas ni leches, ni señalización diferenciadora del salto ni leches..., y estos aunque son un poco más bajos... como no los pases con el coche que casi se cala, pegas cada bote que el que vaya adormilado no te preocupes que no se duerme...



En el mio para que no corran a las entradas han puesto las bandas amarillas y negras y 6 pasos de peatones elevados a lo largo de toda la travesia.

Pero el 1º lo pusieron a la entrada de la carretera que viene del José Torán y era enorme. Tenia por lo menos 20 0 25cm de altura y estaba puesto en una cuesta arriba. Todos los que tenian el coche tuneado y que casi dan en el suelo se dejaban las tripas del coche allí.

Lo cambiaron cuando venia uno a toda pastilla y cojió el badén como si fuera una rampa  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , voló un poco se le descontroló el coche y se llevo por delante 5 coches que habia estacionados. El suyo y los 3 primeros siniestro total y él 1 semana en la UCI.

La GC determinó que venia a una velocidad de unos 120Km/h.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Lo cambiaron cuando venia uno a toda pastilla y cojió el badén como si fuera una rampa , voló un poco se le descontroló el coche y se llevo por delante 5 coches que habia estacionados. El suyo y los 3 primeros siniestro total y él 1 semana en la UCI.
> 
> La GC determinó que venia a una velocidad de unos *120Km/h*.


 :EEK!:  :EEK!: , vaya castañazo pegaría, vamos, que pegaría un salto igual que el vídeo de este hilo... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Se escuchó en mi casa que está a 500m. Bueno y del badén a los coches hay 30m por lo menos. El salto igual o peor, no se que decirte.

----------

